
Adam Neumann planned for his children and grandchildren to control WeWork - AshwinDurairaj
https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/18/adam-neumann-planned-for-his-children-and-grandchildren-to-control-wework/
======
new_guy
> ‘Hey, you don’t know me; I actually control the place. The way you’re acting
> is not how we built it,'” he said.

That's actually the entire problem with modern industry right there.

